# Fixed Chris Reeve Blades - which to choose ?



## Per Arne (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am thinking of maybe buying one of Chris Reeve fixed blades because of the quality (?) and the hollow handle for generall outdoor use:
- Mk VI
- Shadow IV
- Mountaineer II
- Aviator

I like the Project Series but I recon they are maybe too big...

Which one would you recommend and why? What kind of gear do you have inside the handle and how good/bad is the handle; slippery? too thick? 

Have anyone tried the saw on the Aviator and if so, how does it work?

Thank you for your time and advise! 

PA


----------



## BurkStar (Dec 27, 2008)

The main difference between all of those knives is the blade shape, so it all depends on what you're going to use it for.


----------



## Inspgad (Dec 28, 2008)

If you're interested in the Aviator, you better hurry as it's supposed
to be discontinued (if not already discontinued).


----------



## guyg (Dec 30, 2008)

Of those mentioned, I would choose the Shadow. I like the blade shape (spearpoint). Fwiw, I have the Shadow 3.


----------



## Paladin (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a photo of the Shadow I (made in South Africa) and Shadow III. I like the spear point blades, and will eventually buy a Shadow IV. I bought the Shadow III because it is short enough to be legal for carry here in Texas.

Paladin


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 24, 2009)

The Shadow III is definitely on my "To Buy" list. Probably the only hollow handled knife I'd ever get.

Really the differences are big vs. small (length, thickness, weight) and then configurations (guard style, tip style). And sheath!


----------



## strideredc (Feb 13, 2009)

i have a shadow 1V and its a very solid knife. i would say 100% to getting one. the grinds are the best on any kinfe i own...


----------



## hurricane (Feb 13, 2009)

Any interest in the Green Berets or Pacific? If you're using the knife, having a full tang is an advantage if the handle breaks. I'm all hot and bothered about the CR Pacific. Hollow handles just sound like a point of weakness to me. Now, I've never seen the hollow handle models so perhaps that's unfounded.:shrug:


----------



## KIRWILLE (Feb 15, 2009)

=Per Arne;2759241]

- What kind of gear do you have inside the handle

Any good sugestions?


----------



## GreyShark (Feb 19, 2009)

Per Arne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of maybe buying one of Chris Reeve fixed blades because of the quality (?) and the hollow handle for generall outdoor use:
> - Mk VI
> ...




Of those I would say the Mountaineer II is the best suited for general outdoor use because it has a single guard. That means you can comfortably place your thumb on the spine of the blade for greater control in a variety of whittling and cutting tasks. The Chris Reeve Skinner is similar in that respect.

Since you live in Norway where it undoubtedly gets very cold you should be aware that the one piece knives have metal handles. That means if you wear them on a sheath exposed to the elements they can get very cold which could be unpleasant if you use it with an ungloved hand. There are three ways around this problem. One is to wear gloves. Another is to cut a section of bicycle tire inner tube or other similar rubber tube and put it over the metal handle. Finally you can wear the knife on a cord around your neck and keep it under your coat when you aren't using it.

I own a Project and use it as a general purpose outdoors knife. I don't find it to be too large at all. I think it is right sized. I find it easier to get a big knife to do small knife tasks than to get a small knife to do big knife tasks. YMMV.

BTW, there is no way you're going to ever break a Chris Reeve handle. They're cut from a solid bar of steel, integral to the blade and stronger than you could imagine. I'm real hard on knives and my Reeve is still working after almost a decade and a half. A full tang knife would have shed its handle slabs on me years ago.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 26, 2009)

Per Arne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of maybe buying one of Chris Reeve fixed blades because of the quality (?) and the hollow handle for generall outdoor use:
> - Mk VI
> ...


Are you going to actually USE the knife? If yes, I'd say save your money a buy a tough knife.


----------



## Styerman (Feb 26, 2009)

I have had two Aviators , and enjoyed them very much . I live in Canada , similar climate to where you live , I never had any real issues with cold . The Knives are the strongest hollow handles in the bussiness , as they are machined out of a solid billet , not soldered together . With the CRK line there aren't any bad choices .

Chris


----------



## mbassoc2003 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would go with the Neil Roberts Warrior Knife any day of the week and twice on Sunday. It is by far the best made, most well thought out, and most comfirtable piece of kit I own.


----------



## Per Arne (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for your advise. I have now ordered Chris Reeve's model Mountaineer II and hopefully it would soon be in Norway :twothumbs

This is some of the gear I hope will fit in the handle:
- the SAS NATO Brass Compass PYSER SGI FB 1650
- the TAD Gear New Brass Survival Spark w/ Needle and Thread (also ordered today)
- a spark lite tinder quik tab or two...
- a small Candle...
- survival matches...
- ...... any advice ??

About the cold days, I thought I would see if the Nite Ize Grip 'n Clip AA neoprene sleeve would fit the handle... :thinking:

And YES, I have plans to USE IT as I lost a very good knife last autumn  

Thanks again for your time 

PA


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 16, 2009)

Look for my Spy Capsule posts at edcforums.com, I listed a crapload of stuff that fits in the small capsules and knife handles.


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe (Apr 16, 2009)

If you want a CR hollow handle model, grab one. There is a recent audio interview with Chris Reeve over on www.woodsmonkey.com, where he says that next year that whole line will be gone.


----------



## souptree (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a Mountaineer II and it's awesome. I bet you could drive a semi truck over that handle and it would just laugh. It is SHOCKING to me that the entire line would be discontinued!! I think I just took mine off the trade block....


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 17, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Are you going to actually USE the knife? If yes, I'd say save your money a buy a tough knife.




And what is a tough knife?


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 17, 2009)

Was also surprised to hear that the one piece line is being discontinued.

Just put in an order for a single-guard Shadow III this morning, can't wait!


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 17, 2009)

That is pretty sad news really. Those knives are iconic and arguably the best hollow-handled knives ever made.


----------



## boness (Apr 18, 2009)

Sad News in deed---

I was planning on buying a HDS Clicky But I guess that will have to wait......


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 19, 2009)

ErickThakrar said:


> And what is a tough knife?


The ones which didn't fail miserably on Knife Tests.com.


----------



## Paladin (Apr 20, 2009)

*the rest of the story!*

I spoke with Chris's wife this afternoon, and she explained why the "One Piece" knifes were going to no longer be made. First, his supplier of the A2 blanks back in South Africa is retiring, and another source is not available. Second, Chris has been making these a LONG time, and he is ready to devote time to other projects.

Third, they are out of Shadow IV's, and expect to be able to make some around October, when the possibly last shipment of A2 blanks will arrive.

Fourth, fortunately OsoGrandeKnives had a Shadow IV in stock, and mine will ship in the morning.
Fifth, OSG has free shipping over $150, so getting the knife from them is actually cheaper than if CR had it in stock.

Paladin


----------



## ErickThakrar (Apr 20, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The ones which didn't fail miserably on Knife Tests.com.



Oh yeah. That guy. The wanna-be Cliff Stamp and just as pointless as the original that he's emulating.


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 21, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The ones which didn't fail miserably on Knife Tests.com.



you dont know poop about knives do you?


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 21, 2009)

the CR im smitten over is the pacific, im just waiting and waiting and waiting for my d2 rat-3 to get lost so ill order one and have a kydex made for the thing.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 22, 2009)

mossyoak said:


> the CR im smitten over is the pacific, im just waiting and waiting and waiting for my d2 rat-3 to get lost so ill order one and have a kydex made for the thing.



I hear you, I *LOVE* that knife. It's perfect in every way.


----------



## Per Arne (Apr 29, 2009)

I am now a lucky camper with Chris Reeve's model Mountaineer II :twothumbs 

I have started to put some things into the handle while I wait on TAD Gears new Brass Flint Sparker... The SAS compass didn't fit so well in the handle as I'd hoped for, but luckely I had another small compass that would fit. I was also able to squeeze two Spark-Lite tinders in there as well.

PA


----------

